# EF RF Adapters - can't find - need recommendations



## snappy604 (Nov 8, 2020)

been patiently waiting for EF-RF adapters, keep checking about 8 camera sites and it never seems to be in stock (ironically they were giving them away about a year ago). 

saw it appear on Canon Canada but their site for some reason keeps borking on me and I can't seem to place an order. Horribly done site.

Anyone have suggestions where to get some or 3rd party ones that are decent? I love my R5 + RF24-70 2.8IS.. but I REALLY want to use my other lenses..


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 9, 2020)

snappy604 said:


> been patiently waiting for EF-RF adapters, keep checking about 8 camera sites and it never seems to be in stock (ironically they were giving them away about a year ago).
> 
> saw it appear on Canon Canada but their site for some reason keeps borking on me and I can't seem to place an order. Horribly done site.
> 
> Anyone have suggestions where to get some or 3rd party ones that are decent? I love my R5 + RF24-70 2.8IS.. but I REALLY want to use my other lenses..


Amazon says the control ring version will be available November 22. B&H shows the standard version will be in stock in 4 to 6 weeks. I had no idea these things were still so hard to get.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 9, 2020)

Canon Mount Adapter EF-EOS R


Shop for Mount Adapter EF-EOS R at SAMY'S CAMERA.




www.samys.com


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 9, 2020)

another 






CANON MOUNT ADAPTER EF-R


CANON MOUNT ADAPTER EF-R




kenmorecamera.com


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 9, 2020)

another:









Canon EF-EOS R Mount Adapter


- Allows EF/EF-S Lens Compatibility- Exterior Design Matched to EF Lenses- Dust & Water resistant




mpex.com


----------



## JPAZ (Nov 9, 2020)

FWIW, found an off brand (Meike) EF-RF converter on Amazon and it seems to work well.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Nov 9, 2020)

Ordered my R6 a couple of days ago and not sure if the control ring adapter will make it in time for xmas. I may have to get a basic adapter of that is that case. It seems they are hard to come by everywhere


----------



## snappy604 (Nov 9, 2020)

Thanks guys. Probably fine camera shops and I will consider cross border stuff, but have had horrid experiences with border agent crossing fees. B&H being the least painful, but they don't have the adapter.


----------



## snappy604 (Nov 10, 2020)

guess perseverance pays off.. even though its the worst possible site, managed to get a hold of canon canada by phone and now one of their 3 EF/RF adapters is being shipped. yay! inventory is silly tight on these.


----------



## snappy604 (Nov 14, 2020)

drat now my local camera shop calls and they have them in stock.. guess stock is coming online for anyone still looking.


----------

